# Man Acquitted in Uber Self-Defense Case



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*MAN ACQUITTED IN UBER SELF-DEFENSE CASE*

*







*

http://sfpublicdefender.org/news/2015/02/man-acquitted-in-uber-self-defense-case/


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

What was he acquitted of, losing it and going (*UBER*).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

where da hell is the story?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> where da hell is the story?


It was shattered in the windshield.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> where da hell is the story?


Fixed!
Thanx!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Fixed!
> Thanx!


ha, purposely wanted me to go off before you added the link to article?
well it worked


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> ha, purposely wanted me to go off before you added the link to article?
> well it worked


I posted the link to the jpeg rather than the article itself by mistake.


----------



## Allnight-AZ (Feb 17, 2015)

What an asshole!! Who does this!!?? ******bag should have more than his windshield broken.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Soooooo, when do they arrest the Uber driver for filing a false police report, attempted murder, and perjury?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah, if they had the video on the cellphone as they say, he should get charged for filing police report,att murder, and perjury

but its wild that they had the video, but still took the case to trial? video should have show the homeless man getting ran down

strange


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

This uber driver needs to learn some manners


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

A 49 year old guy with a skateboard


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> A 49 year old guy with a skateboard


Sure why not?

No gas needed.
No need to worry bout SF meter maids.
No having to stand in line at Hall of Justice to pay 500-2,000 dllrs for impounded vehicle.
No need to worry bout registration, insurance, maintenance.
Beats walking.

I'd say the guy is pretty smart.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

This would really be news if the guy the Uber driver was trying to run down was Travis and he threw his skateboard.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

First of all - that article read like a script to Law & Order. Second of all - I think the police are at fault here for not fully investigating the entire event. It's possible that it was considered "low priority" since no one was seriously hurt.

And how the **** do you rev the engine in a Prius? I rented one a long time ago, but I don't remember it being really loud OR it being menacing in any way. I was lucky it got me from Boston to Portland and back.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DjTim said:


> And how the **** do you rev the engine in a Prius?


Lol, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, if they had the video on the cellphone as they say, he should get charged for filing police report,att murder, and perjury
> 
> but its wild that they had the video, but still took the case to trial? video should have show the homeless man getting ran down
> 
> strange


Maybe they didn't have the video until the defense got the cell phone data. Why anyone would film themselves trying to run someone down is what I don't get.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> First of all - that article read like a script to Law & Order. Second of all - I think the police are at fault here for not fully investigating the entire event. It's possible that it was considered "low priority" since no one was seriously hurt.
> 
> And how the **** do you rev the engine in a Prius? I rented one a long time ago, but I don't remember it being really loud OR it being menacing in any way. I was lucky it got me from Boston to Portland and back.


I thought the gas engine only kicks on at more than 25 mph, this guy was stopped at a crosswalk.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

DjTim said:


> First of all - that article read like a script to Law & Order. Second of all - I think the police are at fault here for not fully investigating the entire event. It's possible that it was considered "low priority" since no one was seriously hurt.
> 
> And how the **** do you rev the engine in a Prius? I rented one a long time ago, but I don't remember it being really loud OR it being menacing in any way. I was lucky it got me from Boston to Portland and back.


You put it on park and press the gas pedal on priusV.
Some other hybrids don't start the engine when you that.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I drive a 2010 Prius for a cab. I do testify that sometimes when in park or at a stop the engine will kick in and certainly you can rev it.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Homeless guy- "Sir ,Loose Change"? 
UberX Driver- "Don;t you know we don;t get tips"? 
VRRRRMMMMMMmmmmmm


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Homeless guy- "Sir ,Loose Change"?
> UberX Driver- "Don;t you know we don;t get tips"?
> VRRRRMMMMMMmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 5359


Too complicated.
Cut the homeless guy off the picture.
Uber driver to the passenger: "got any chanhe?"

Passenger: "don't you know, we don't tip?"


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

puber said:


> Too complicated.
> Cut the homeless guy off the picture.
> Uber driver to the passenger: "got any chanhe?"
> 
> Passenger: "don't you know, we don't tip?"


Nice!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> I drive a 2010 Prius for a cab. I do testify that sometimes when in park or at a stop the engine will kick in and certainly you can rev it.


Interesting, thnx for the info.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> A 49 year old guy with a skateboard


Some of us have knees that still work.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> A 49 year old guy with a skateboard


Homeless guy but had his Obama cell phone for these very situations.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


>


^^^
Hah! I love it!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I really hate stories like this. 
I thought that Frisco was supposed to be so "progressive".


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

We still don't call it Frisco, you rube.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> We still don't call it Frisco, you rube.


^^^
I do it specifically to annoy people like you with very low thresholds.
People in Frisco think they're so special in their little unwashed enclave.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Unlike the salt of the earth folks in Nevada. So true. We are uppity, but what do you expect…?

We have high rates and hour long surges and we drive legal!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

The driver committed perjury and should be charged and deactivated.


----------

